
Transform – A polyglot web converter. JSON to {TypeScript, GraphQL, io-ts} - cwaffles
https://transform.tools/
======
spiralx
Nice. GraphQL to Java is broken right now, and GraphQL to Kotlin would be
awesome.

Are you happy to accept contributions that add new conversions?

